

CodingHorror - Geekatoo, The Geek Bat Signal - rishav
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2012/04/geekatoo-the-geek-bat-signal.html

======
darklajid
Previously: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3898037>

------
marcusf
I've become too cynical I think. My first thought was I was basically letting
a potential robber (actually, my _first_ thought was serial killer) in to my
parents home with this service.

~~~
bradleyland
How is this any different than any local computer store? How is it any
different than Geek Squad? Geek Squad, in particular, has a bit of a
scandalous history.

If anything, this (Geekatoo) is better. The Geekatoo website provides a means
to post feedback about a tech. The profiles for the techs are also much more
personal than you'll ever get to see for a company like Geek Squad.

